# WWI RFC Zeppelin Killer Postcard



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)

C




elebrating the shootdown of a German Zeppelin on 3 Sep 1916. V.C. awardee Lt. William Leefe Robinson is featured in many of the cards of which just 5 are shown here.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)

Uss Akron

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 23, 2018)

Leefe Robinson didn't shoot down a 'Zeppelin' though; he shot down the Schutte Lanz Class airship SL 11. Contemporary accounts all credit Leefe Robinson with shooting down a Zepp, though. Schutte Lanz was Zeppelin's great rival and was based in Mannheim. The principal difference between the two firms being that SL ships were made of wood.

The top right postcard in post #1 is a beaut; with Willie Leefe Robinson, Wulstan Tempest and Freddie Sowrey, all of whom shot down airships in late 1916 and all from 39 Home Defence Sqn, RFC. Missing is Alfred de Bathe Brandon, who was instrumental in bringing down L 33 in the same month.


----------



## Milosh (Oct 1, 2018)

Imagine climbing those ladders.


----------

